# What map card for Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS?



## big tony (Jul 27, 2011)

Would like to purchase something for Texas freshwater and bays. What is compatible and what do you like?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm curious to know was well, I'm going to buy the helix 7 di/gps for my yak within the next week or two


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

My buddy had a 899c SI on his Blue Wave with Navioincs Platinum+ for coastal mapping and detailed lake maps.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

After digging around navioincs gold appears to be the best option for fresh and salt. The helix 7 doesn't support platinum +


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Big tony-
Call h-bird and ask what will be the best and also go by bass pro and ask them. H-bird phone (800) 633-1468. 


I think lake master is an option too. 
I have the 1199SI & I have the navionics plat + in it. 

Which ever one you purchase ONCE YOU OPEN IT YOU OWN IT. THEY WILL NOT RETURN IT. 


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Gold should work well too.


----------



## fieldsfishing (Aug 10, 2014)

Just an fyi. I saw where Navionics+ is on sale for Feb. Just saved myself a little money and got all the lakes, coastal, and sonar charts all on one chart card. Sweet deal. I love mine.


----------



## big tony (Jul 27, 2011)

Cant get the Navionics site to show anything compatible with this unit, and I'm pretty sure that's not the case. What gives?


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

big tony said:


> Cant get the Navionics site to show anything compatible with this unit, and I'm pretty sure that's not the case. What gives?


Call hummingbird at the number I posted. They will direct you to what you need or call bass pro

Tight lines folks!!


----------



## big tony (Jul 27, 2011)

ya, there hours are 830 to 430 and I keep forgetting during work. I noticed that the website has a chat, so I'll try that today.


----------



## big tony (Jul 27, 2011)

So here is what I found via chat w/ Humminbird in regards to the Helix 7 GPS series:

They do accept the Lakemaster Plus cards, which does have aerial imagery. The one kicker is that there is not a version 2.0 available that has the saltwater added to it. Still, I might look into this.

Navionics Platinum is not compatible with HELIX 7 - the HELIX 7 GPS is compatible with Navionics +, Navionics HotMaps Premium and Navionics Gold cartography

I might look into Navionics for Salt.


----------



## fieldsfishing (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is a link I have found and used. It is a compatibility guide for Navionics.

http://www.navionics.com/sites/default/files/documents/americas_compatibility_guide_jan16.pdf


----------



## JONES (Feb 16, 2012)

Big Tony, I have a hotmaps premium south card that I bought about 3 months ago that I may be willing to part with if you're interested.. I was going to purchase the Helix 7 si, but I think ima go with the Garmin 73sv. It has preloaded maps so I won't be needing the navionics chip. Should be headed to bass pro Friday morning.


----------



## big tony (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm interested if this unit takes that card, but I only think it takes Navionics +
Let me know if you find otherwise.


----------



## JONES (Feb 16, 2012)

It does take it. I bought it specifically because I was planning to upgrade to the Helix 7, but I'm strongly leaning towards the Garmin. Well, do your research and let me know if ya want it. I'll be in the area Fri am.


----------

